# Wav file properties.



## rebon (Oct 21, 2001)

Anyone no of a free programme where I can find out the Khz of a wav file?
I need the wav files to be 44KHz to upload to my server, but Im not sure how to convert them 


thx...rob


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Audacity will tell you this when you load the file, and convert them to a different khz also if needed.


----------



## rebon (Oct 21, 2001)

Thank's I have downloaded and trying it out.
Dont seem to be able to find the correct method of checking and converting if necessary to 44khz. I will keep trying.


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

You will see the khz at the left side of the audio tracks when you have loaded up the audio file. At left bottom of the Audacity window you will see the words Project rate: and a button at the right side of it which if clicked on will allow you to change the khz.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Windows Explorer > right-click > properties will give you the basic file attributes. The standard wave file is Bit Rate 1411 kbps, Sample rate 44 kHz and Sample size 16 bit.

Is the wave file you have different from that?


----------

